# Cheap with DFDS and Caravan Club



## janet1 (Feb 10, 2012)

Wow. Just booked motor home, 2 adults and one fat dog on a return ferry trip Dover/Calais return for £44. Departing May & June 2013
8 weeks Spain & Portugal....bring it on!

The latest Caravan Club magazine on page 36 shows a 50% discount on its standard fares Dover to Dunkirk/Calais for all sailings between 7 January 2012 and 19 December 2013, if booked between 21 December 2012 and31st January 2013.

This is the cheapest we have seen. PS Dog price £30 is extra on top of the £44.


----------



## Philippft (Feb 16, 2008)

Thank you Janet1,
I've just paid £98.00 for two return crossings next year, Dover-Calais and like you said, half price. enough money saved to renew my membership with Caravan Club and change.


----------

